# Fiddler Crabs around Harris Neck



## washercan4 (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find fiddler crabs around the harris neck area? If so do I have to get them on low tide or anytime? Thanks.


----------



## dutchie49 (Nov 29, 2016)

They are all over the ramp


----------



## Blackston (Dec 1, 2016)

Find em sunning  take a bicycle rim with spokes taken out throw it over em got em !!!    Wet some Spanish moss and put in the bucket with them


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 1, 2016)

neat idea, never thought of that


----------



## gordwa (Dec 2, 2016)

that is a good idea


----------



## washercan4 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thats a great idea about the rim! Besides finding them at the ramp does anyone have any other spots around there for finding them.   i've only put in there 2 or 3 times but I don't remember there being that many of them at the ramp
. I could have been there under not so ideal circumstance (ie.. high tide or real cold). I would like to try and put in there and try KTK for some convicts while they are at the nearshore reefs.


----------

